# Modest Swimwear for ladies



## teachingmyown (Mar 1, 2007)

Ever feel like there's something missing in most bathing suits these days?  Like FABRIC???   Seriously, does swimwear HAVE to have less fabric than underwear???  Ad-dress-ing that issue  , a cyber-friend shared this site recently.   I applaud this young lady's determination to not compromise her values, her initiative and pioneer spirit.  According to the comments, she has begun to collect quite a few satisfied customers.   Especially appealing, and different from the norm,  is that it allows the wearer to utilize their own choice of foundation garments--very helpful for some.   I hope she gets a huge corporate contract and makes a million or two off this idea.

Just wanted to share...


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2007)

Perfect for the 1920's.  Go *here* to see.

Comparably, swimwear for the 1950's would really be rejected.


----------



## BSQ (Mar 1, 2007)

not my cup of tea.  If I really want that much coverge I'll stick with my boardshorts and rash guard.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2007)

There are plenty of one piece bathing suits available everywhere that afford decent coverage. 

IMO, the bathing suits in that link, if you could call them that, look ridiculous.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow.  I am 53 years old, have some meat on my bones, and I show more skin than that at work!  

I imagine perhaps this site is more geared towards women who have religious beliefs that prohibit them from wearing "traditional" swimwear.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 1, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I imagine perhaps this site is more geared towards women who have religious beliefs that prohibit them from wearing "traditional" swimwear.


There is a definite religious language in the ad.
Weird ....


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 1, 2007)

Once it becomes wet, doesn't it become immodest?  Seriously, if somebody has those sorts of body issues/religious issues, I can't imagine that they would want to swim in public to begin with.

JMHO, of course.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2007)

*What You Don't See...*




Cathy in Boston said:


> I imagine perhaps this site is more geared towards women who have religious beliefs that prohibit them from wearing "traditional" swimwear.


Underneath it all, I'll bet even those religious ladies are _completely naked_ ! 

Apropos of nothing special, I'll tell a story on myself.  Christmas season before last, a 13-year-old niece went gift shopping with me at a local semi-upscale mall.  As we neared the Victoria's Secret lingerie store -- not going in, just strolling by en route to some other store -- the teeny bopper held up her hands so as to shield Uncle Alan's eyes from exposure to the scandalous scene of those undie-clad mannequins inside the display window.  "It's OK," I confided.  "I've seen women's underwear before -- I've even seen a lady _naked_ before."  Nothing more was said on the subject. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Transit (Mar 1, 2007)

modisty is one thing but thats awful  :zzz:


----------



## jules40 (Mar 1, 2007)

ick! yuck!


----------



## BevL (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess it depends on your definition of modesty.  Frankly, I would think those swimsuits would garner more staring than a regular swimsuit.  To me, something that  draws attention to yourself is completely the opposite of modest.  That being said, I'm not questioning their sincerity, just their methods.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2007)

The only thing missing from those costumes are hats...BIG HATS!  and maybe SOXS.  Gotta have soxs.  Vertical stripes would work too.


----------



## JanT (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, all I can say is, "What the h--- kind of swimsuit is that????"  I'm LDS (Mormon) and our Church believes in modesty but I think most members would agree that those swimsuits go beyond being modest!!  How the heck could you even swim in what basically amounts to a dress?


----------



## KenK (Mar 1, 2007)

I think all that fabric would be a safety problem.....sometimes fabric get real heavy when wet.

Some places seem to be selling skirted womens suits, but there isn't so much fabric flow:

http://www.landsend.com/cgi-bin/swi...=241&cm_re=1*main*all&sid=0790108232467141922


----------



## grest (Mar 1, 2007)

that's awful!  But you'll sure get lots of attention...I wouldn't want my daughter in this...my goodness, she would certainly be laughed at.  Not trying to offend anyone, just my opinion.
Connie


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2007)

teachingmyown said:


> Seriously, does swimwear HAVE to have less fabric than underwear???



Well, I think we can all agree that is not an issue with these suits.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 1, 2007)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_Muslim_Women_Swimsuits.html


----------



## Blue Skies (Mar 1, 2007)

Laurie said:


> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_Muslim_Women_Swimsuits.html



"The suits basically protect women from the unwanted looks of men," he said.

So women have to wear some ridiculous outfit because men can't behave themselves?  :annoyed:


----------



## normab (Mar 1, 2007)

I seem to remember reading about a young Mormon girl who was designing modest dresses for proms--this seemed very religious also.  But these swim suits are almost the same as a tee shirt and bicycle pants.  

I guess if there is a market she will succeed--not my position to judge--and I am an 18W so am not wearing any bikinis anymore!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2007)

We have a large private school in town where they require the girls to wear T-shirts or leotards under their prom dresses so their shoulders, upper arms, backs, and chests are covered.  It looks a little strange under a spaghetti strap or strapless gown.


----------



## marion10 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have to say, I've been perfectly happy with Land's Ends suits- but if someone wants something with more coverage- those are the best I've seen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2007)

*Jeff Foxworthy.*




DeniseM said:


> We have a large private school in town where they require the girls to wear T-shirts or leotards under their prom dresses so their shoulders, upper arms, backs, and chests are covered.  It looks a little strange under a spaghetti strap or strapless gown.


For some reason that reminds me of 1 of Jeff Foxworthy's "Redneck" stand-up comedy bits... 

_You might be a Redneck if your prom dress is strapless but your bra isn't._​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## grest (Mar 2, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> We have a large private school in town where they require the girls to wear T-shirts or leotards under their prom dresses so their shoulders, upper arms, backs, and chests are covered.  It looks a little strange under a spaghetti strap or strapless gown.



Amazing!  The parents agree with this?
Connie


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 2, 2007)

KenK said:


> Some places seem to be selling skirted womens suits, but there isn't so much fabric flow:




"Tankinis" are wonderful, sold by both Lands End and L L Bean (Travelsmith, too, but you can't get them separately).  I love them.  It's a 2 piece suit, which makes using the rest room much less of a PIA, and they make a skirted bottom that is very cute, plus a regular suit bottom, along with 2-3 different styles of tops.  You can mix and match.  I like it, because I wear one size larger on the bottom than on the top.  Looking at it on someone, you can't even tell it's two pieces.  And with the high cut tank top and skirted bottom, they can be quite modest, while still being swimsuits.


----------



## Drivr (Mar 2, 2007)

Blue Skies said:


> "The suits basically protect women from the unwanted looks of men," he said.
> 
> So women have to wear some ridiculous outfit because men can't behave themselves?  :annoyed:



So men are not supposed to look or just the unwanted men...


----------



## islander222 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Appealing?  I don't think so!*

This web site (modestswimwearsolutions.net) reallly bothers me!  I find this site to be offensive for a couple of reasons. 

My first question is why do so many people use the name of God, the Lord, Jesus or whatever being they believe in, to make money?  Why would God be glorified by someone spending $50.00 - $99.00 plus shipping for buying one of these ugly suits and wearing it?  If somesone really wanted to be modest and not be noticed, I would think an all black suit would be more appropriate than bright and bold Hawaiian prints.

Another question.  When the women and girls are wearing these suits, what are the men and boys wearing for swimwear?  The last time I was in Florida in July, I saw some women dressed in such warm clothing that they almost passed out from the heat.  They were wearing long dresses and head scarves.  I noticed that their husbands and sons were wearing lightweight short-sleeved shirts and shorts.

I also grew up in a family of four girls.  I think we all are very conservative in the way we dress.  However, we would never wear one of these suits.  Can you imagine the looks we would get if we wore one of these at the beach ?  No grandma I know would wear one of these suits.  Not even this grandma!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2007)

grest said:


> Amazing!  The parents agree with this?
> Connie



I was trying to avoid bringing religion into this thread, but it's a private faith based school, so one would assume that the parents are in agreement with this policy.


----------



## turkel (Mar 3, 2007)

islander222 said:


> This web site (modestswimwearsolutions.net) reallly bothers me!  I find this site to be offensive for a couple of reasons.
> 
> My first question is why do so many people use the name of God, the Lord, Jesus or whatever being they believe in, to make money?  Why would God be glorified by someone spending $50.00 - $99.00 plus shipping for buying one of these ugly suits and wearing it?  If somesone really wanted to be modest and not be noticed, I would think an all black suit would be more appropriate than bright and bold Hawaiian prints.
> 
> ...



I totally agree.

I also believe the OP new 100% that this was a "religious" based bathing suit.  Different strokes for different folks but keep religion OFF tug.


----------



## KHolleger (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thank you*

Well, I want to thank the orginal poster for the link.  I like the suits and have passed on the link to friends.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 3, 2007)

OK, I can't resist any longer, some observations:

1) Went to Orient Beach in St. Maarten last summer. Despite any male fantasies on the subject , the reality is that the average nude sunbather is about 55 and subject to gravity and aging like the rest of us. While I greatly respect their courage and lack on inhibitions, many would do very well in these suits (both women AND men). PS. I'm getting older myself - not an age attack...

2) An earlier poster indicated that they should be in black if minimized attention is the goal. Add about 50% more fabric, and in black, you have a formal Islamic Burka. (not a religious comment)

3) I could see these being appealing to those with a conservative religious belief system. But some also have physical issues such as surgical scars or burns these could be great for. Remember Elvira (TV personality - won't say star) from 20+ years ago. Her black "witchlike" costume both covered up and exposed a lot of skin (for back then). Turned out she was a severe burn victim as a child and the covered up areas (in her self designed outfit) had the scar tissue, which occupied 40% of her body.

It is hardest to extend liberties to those your least agree with, even in matters of fashion taste. I disagree that posting info on these suits is a religious statement, regardless of their possible constituency. 

John Faeth

PS. Equal time - who thinks wearing Speedos should require a license for men over 30?


----------



## akbmusic (Mar 3, 2007)

*Doesn't work*

*


Blue Skies said:



			"The suits basically protect women from the unwanted looks of men," he said.

So women have to wear some ridiculous outfit because men can't behave themselves?  :annoyed: 

Click to expand...

*

I have been jogging before in baggy, dingy sweatpants that I have even painted in, a t-shirt with one of my DH's large long-sleeved sweatshirts over the top (He is 6'3", I am 5'5", so it is pretty baggy!), I have on no makeup, and haven't showered yet (it is the first thing I do in the morning when it is nice out, so why bother?) and received cat calls/whistles...    
I am not sure those swimsuits will really prevent a guy from looking/commenting if that is what he wants to do.

I have a tween-age daughter and the way she is built, she has to wear two piece suits-one piece ones are never long enough.  I teach her about modesty, but we deal more with the attitude. As a parent, I can dictate styles, but she has to decide if she wants to draw the attention of the opposite sex or not.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 3, 2007)

*It's A Guy Thing -- No Getting Around It.*




akbmusic said:


> I have on no makeup, and haven't showered yet (it is the first thing I do in the morning when it is nice out, so why bother?) and received cat calls/whistles.


It's a guy thing.  The whistlers & cat-callers know that underneath those unshowered baggies & everything, you're completely naked.  Doesn't have to make any sense; they can't help it.  That's what makes it a guy thing (not that there's anything wrong with that). 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Topeka Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

*Reader's Digest said it!*

Nearly sixty years ago Reader's Digest had a blurb about two nuns who were sent to the beach for a vacation.  They had the kind of overly modest suits shown originally, above.  The story said that all the guys were looking at them, which made them nervous.  They went to a nearby shop and bought regular bathing suits, and then were ignored for the rest of their vacation.

At that time, practically all nuns wore the habit, and probably a good majority taught in primary schools.

I say that to emphasize that this story is about modesty, not religion.


----------



## Kal (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah but those "regular bathing suits" did not have a holster for the nun's RULERS like the "overly modest suits"!


----------



## Noelle (Mar 3, 2007)

I've always liked TUG and other timesharing user forums because it is a place to share experiences.  And experiences are very individual by their nature.  I would hate to see this forum become an unsafe place for people to share with others.  I expect I'll sound preachy, but needed to stand up for free speech in  a non-judgemental environment. 

IMHO if someone  don't relate to something shared by another member, I suggest you either be open to learning or pass-by the discussion thread.  There is no need, EVER, to respond in an agressive, critical, sarcastic way to anyone who has innocently offered to share an idea, a point of view or something that might help someone. 

I would never wear a 'modest swimsuit' to the extent the OP's link showed us.  On the other hand, my brother works and travels internationally with his family and when in some other countries (Saudi Arabia, Algeria, Bahrain, Dubai ...) there are times that dressing more in keeping with the social standards of the country is a wise thing and so I will pass the information to my SIL .... Noelle


----------



## teachingmyown (Mar 4, 2007)

*WOW!*

Ok, so it isn't everyone's cup-o-tea.  I knew when I posted that lots of folks wouldn't be impressed.  Still, I NEVER expected such a torrent of negative responses.  I just thought I'd share a nugget of information in return for the countless such nuggets I've received here through the years.

FWIW, this particular suit as pictured is a bit much for me too, though I would love it with just a couple of modifications.  I do like the cap sleeve rather than having to deal with straps, and I really like that a sport bra could be worn with it rather than having to deal with built in cups or going cupless.  It would be a relatively easy adjustment to raise the hems on both the skirt and the leggings, making it more like some of the skirted suits available in department stores, but custom fitted.   Personally I prefer a suit with a "tennis" skirt over "boy shorts", but they are nearly impossible to find.  This one could easily be modified to that style.  Besides, it's always easier to remove excess fabric than to add to insufficient fabric.  It's just harder to find suits with excess fabric to remove.

It never occurred to me that anyone would consider my sharing a young woman's entrepreneurial efforts to meet a need that obviously does exist, if not in the minds of everyone, then at least for some, a violation of TUG's policy on religion.   I merely connected the dots between swimming--vacations--TUG.

I truly appreciate that at least a couple of fellow Tuggers found the link useful and took the time to say so.  I was beginning to feel quite rebuked, though appreciative that _most_ refrained from attacking me personally...thank you for that.  And if perchance somebody here notices someone wearing a suit similar to these I hope they'll remember what our moms taught us (at least mine did)... "Is it true? Is it kind? Is it necessary?  If not 2 out of three then don't say it."


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm surprised by the negative comments, too.  If someone wants to wear a more modest bathing suit, what's the big deal?

I have very, very pale skin and often wear a shirt while swimming for protection from the sun.  I've had too many bad experiences where I missed a spot while applying sunscreen, or some of the sunscreen wore off, and I got burned.  These outfits are made from a swimsuit fabric, and I was thinking that they might work a lot better for me than what I usually wear (a dark t-shirt.)  

By the way, there are sites selling swimsuits for Muslim women, and they are much, much more modest than the ones being discussed here.  See www.ahiida.com


----------



## Kal (Mar 4, 2007)

IMHO the posters here are simply saying those bathing costumes look terrible.  If a person showed up on a beach wearing one, they would stand out like Ronald McDonald at a black-tie affair.  All eyes would be focused on the costumed beach dweller.  I would think one would not want to draw attention to themselves.


----------

